# Please Critique My Jump Form



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

These pictures are from 1-3 years old, but the only ones I have because I really haven't jumped since then since my new gelding is a HUGE cluts and has no jumping ability what-so-ever. I really want to get another horse and get into jumping. The mare in these pictures I have recently retired as she was starting to get atheritis. I'm pretty much a self taught jumper. I took a few lessons, but not much to really account for, since they were mostly ground pole work. Please critique my form and let me know if I'm doing anything horribly bad!




























In this one I know I look a little funny, but it was also shortly after healing from a broken tailbone:










And my favorite, bareback and bitless:


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

In the first two pictures your leg has slipped way back and needs to come forward to give you a more secure position. You also look like you're pitched way forward- the jumps aren't very big, so you don't need such a dramatic two-point. Over jumps that size my coach will just have me close my hip and rise a little bit out of the saddle with the horses movement, rather than push myself up into a big two-point.


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

don't throw youself onto you horses neck. It only will unbalance him and you. Also, always wear a helmet!!! especially jumping bareback for being self-taught, not bad.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you look very loose is the tack and you are jumping ahead. you need to sink down in your leg and work on the basics on the flat before jumping anymore. frankly, your bareback picture scares me. im not saying this to be mean/rude, but im worried for your safety. please get a trainer if you want to start jumping again.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_In the picture where you feel you look a little funny, is actually the best picture._

_Although you do need to give a bit more with your hands, your leg is solid in this picture, and you haven't thrown yourself out of position. _

_The first two pictures, you are very close to being over the pommell of the saddle, rather then being centered like you are in the other picture...meaning that you are jumping ahead of the horse instead of with the horse._


_Also agree with getting a coach. It would be very helpful, as the person would see you on a regular basis._


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your leg needs to come forward in all the pictures, mostly in the first two- A little more release, too. You seem to be throwing yourself forward, and not moving with the horse's jump. Try to bring your heels down a little more, so your feet aren't flat in the stirrups. I have to agree, gypsygirl is right. Try to find a trainer, and do some more ground work to get your legs where they should be. Find some books with exercises to do, I know there are plenty of books out there to find- I have a book of exercises from ground work to courses that I like a lot. I can give you the name and the author if you want, I just need to find it first haha.
But to balance this all out, you're good for a self-taught rider- I just think that you've done what you can by yourself, and now to progress you need a trainer who has much more information and experience to give you.


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Your legs have slipped back a bit, but not too bad. And you need to give more release.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I just want to point out that the OP is over releasing in all but one photo, so everyone saying she needs more release is going to put her out of position. These fences are not 5' tall, requiring her to be in such a forward position. 

When I said my above critique, I said that she needs to release a bit more with her hands in regards to the one picture, but should have clarified that by saying by a mere inch or two. Otherwise, she would be throwing away all contact over the jump, and likely to "snatch" it all back up on the landing side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oops. Sorry, I didn't specify.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

You are to much out of the saddle in most pictures, to much over his neck. Sit in the saddle normally, sitting up straight, and then lean yourself forward, your nose about a 12 inches away from your horse's neck and staying in that same spot, put your butt in the air a bit to. Also stick out your chest toward the neck, thats the position you want over the fence, at least when you are at the "peak" of the jump. Not sure if that makes sense, but here is a video to help


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Jumping ahead and tipping too far forward. You aren't way far forward, but for solid jumps like the barrels, if the horsse were to stop you would go flying. Stay behind the horse and *WAIT* for her to jump.

I agree with Velvets, the pic where you said you looked bad, is by far the best.

I won't even comment on the bareback/bitless.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

my opinion is: the best picture is the 3rd one. Your horse looks to have chipped in a bit... but your position seems to be over the middle of the saddle and, although your heel has come up and your leg has slipped back, you look much more secure and your horse looks way more comfortable with your position as well. I don't personally like that 4th picture... you're leg is only near the girth because you've fallen backwards into the saddle pushing your leg forward, gotten behind the motion, and grabbed your horse in the mouth. His ears are very telling about how he feels about your position in this shot.


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I agree with all the above. Basically you need almost to 'push' your feet forwards, even if it feels funny. Try and keep your seat in the saddle, and instead of pushing your weight on your toes to lift you out of the saddle, push your weight in your heels. The jumps you are doing are fairly small so you don't need a humungoues release, so a good way to judge the amount of release you need is to grab onto some rein as the horse is lifting off, so your hands will 'move' with the neck.
I'm a self-taught rider aswell, but now I regulary go to PC and have learn't soooo much, deffienty recommened lessons


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Wooops, I mean 'mane' not rein


----------

